

The Deadliest place on Earth? Surviving The Giant Crystal Cave - bensummers
http://www.ironammonite.com/2009/12/surviving-cueva-de-los-cristales-giant.html

======
Mark_B
My first impulse was "must be fake" so had to go find some more:
[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/04/photogalleri...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/04/photogalleries/giant-
crystals-cave/) WOW!!!

------
defdac
It's a bit funny the "gigant" crystal cave resides in the state of Chihuahua.

~~~
huherto
You mean because of the dog? Chihuahua is the largest state in Mexico. A bit
bigger than the UK. The copper canyon is also here. If you ever visit us, I'll
buy you a beer.

~~~
whyenot
Yum, you do have some excellent beer.

------
hyperbovine
Damn, what an awesome job that guy has. I stare at a screen all day...

------
dbz
Interesting article. I'm glad there were pictures; however, now I am hooked.
It is on my 200 things to do before I die list. I hope I can make it to this
one.

~~~
dschobel
Better hurry.

 _It wasn't until 2001 that miners, searching for lead, eventually penetrated
the cave wall and brought it to light. The very act of discovering and
witnessing them has triggered their slow decay and now no one knows what their
fate will be. Once the mine ceases to operate it could be flooded by polluted
mine water and abandoned forever, and that's if ambitious mineral sellers
don't get to them first and rip them out to sell around the world – a plight
of other smaller crystal caves in the area._

------
mnemonicsloth
The deadliest place _on_ Earth is probably at the bottom of the ocean.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Challenger_Deep>

The GCC isn't eligible for that. It has to compete for Deadliest Place _in_
Earth, and by that standard it doesn't rate. The bottom of a back-filled hole
in my yard is worse, to say nothing of conditions in the Mantle or the Core.

~~~
ubernostrum
"One of many places, on or in but near the Earth's surface, generally
accessible to human beings and constituting areas in which human activity is
desirable or profitable, which are significantly more deadly (insert desired
measure of "deadliness" and desired deviation from mean) to
exposed/unprotected human beings, over short or extended periods of time, than
the mean deadliness of such locations considered as a whole."

Would that make you happier, little pedant? Or maybe you could've just flagged
it and moved the fuck on?

------
ShardPhoenix
I'd seen pictures of this place before, but I didn't know that the conditions
were so extreme.

------
davidw
Amazing pics!!!!!!!!!!

------
nitrogen
Now I have to wonder if caverns like this can survive a plunge into the
mantle, _a la_ The Core.

